# Onkyo NR818 or Dennon AVR-2313CI



## beep7886 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am new to the home theater setup, and I need some help selecting a new A/V reciever. Currently I am using the martinlogan motion 262 speakers consisting of four motion 2 speakers( 100 watts per channel) and a center motion 6 speaker( also 100 watts per channel). I also am running a martinlogan dynamo 700w sub woofer. 

My current receiver is a 2010 onkyo TX_SR508 (80 watts per channel). Since I just got this new speaker setup I now want to purchase a new compatible receiver with more watts per channel and some of the new user friendly functions offered today. 

I am down to deciding between the Onkyo NR818 or Dennon AVR-2313CI. 

My first question: The Dennon outputs 105 watts per channel while the onkyo offers 135 watts per channel, which one is more suitable for my speakers? Is 135 watts per channel to much power for my speakers?

I like the Onkyo because of all the video and audio features such as, Qdeo and vida upscalling, as well as Audyssey MultEQ XT32, and it has isf calibration. The only downside is no airplay

The Dennon on the other hand has airplay but is not THX or isf certified. The Dennon also uses Audyssey MultEQ instead of Audyssey MultEQ XT32. 

Which receiver would be best for my setup and why??
Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Audyssey MultEQ XT32 is a big step up from just MultEQ XT also The Onkyo would be much better for power output. You can never have to much power, too little power will damage a speaker much faster than too much.
The Qdeo and vida upscalling is also a big plus over the Denon video processing. THX also gives you some very useful processing modes that I personally use almost all the time.

By the way Welcome to the Shack !


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Both will work fine. The max power out of each will drive those speakers quite well. Of you plan on hardcore calibration the onkyo is hands down the best option. I remember some issues with previous onkyo models passing 3D from direcTV but I'm sure those issues have been addressed. 

I like the seine functions on denon for adding sources, like sonos, that have their own volume control. 

As for the airplay part adding an airport express will give you AirPlay to any AVR.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS! :wave:

I agree with Tony - given a choice between the two, I would take the 818 due to the better Audessey, video processing, and amplification section. The Onkyos are one of the few AVRs that actually when bench tested come close to their advertised power output.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 818's combination of XT32 and Preamp Outputs truly puts it in another level. It also has the finest Video Processing available on an AVR and a more powerful Amplifier Stage than the Denon by a decent margin.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## beep7886 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Audyssey MultEQ XT32 is a big step up from just MultEQ XT also The Onkyo would be much better for power output. You can never have to much power, too little power will damage a speaker much faster than too much.
> The Qdeo and vida upscalling is also a big plus over the Denon video processing.
> By the way Welcome to the Shack !


+1; the preouts are also a big plus IMHO.


----------

